# What Subscriptions Do You Have? (Magazines, Journals, Newspapers, Etc)



## B.L. (Jul 22, 2020)

Greetings Friends,

I thought it would be interesting to see what folks have print subscriptions to. 

I currently subscribe to the following:

- The Banner of Truth Magazine
- TableTalk Magazine by Ligonier
- Westminster Theological Journal
- The Standard Bearer Magazine by RFPA
- Trinitarian Bible Society Quarterly Record
- Sword & Trowel by Metropolitan Tabernacle
- Air Forces Monthly Magazine

How about you?


----------



## Minh (Jul 22, 2020)

Christian History Magazine
Free Grace Broadcaster by Chapel Library
TableTalk Magazine (for a while)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PreservedKillick (Jul 22, 2020)

_New Horizons_ (the OPC denominational magazine)
_Tabletalk _(Ligonier)
_The American Historical Review
Garden and Gun _


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Jul 22, 2020)

World Magazine
Table Talk
Modern Reformation Magazine
Triathlete Magazine
Bicycling Magazine


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 22, 2020)

_Wall Street Journal

Garden and Gun (the ultimate southern magazine)

New Horizons

Smashing Magazine (_online, has everything related to internet design_)_

Electronic access to _National Geographic_. I'm not fond of their current crisis-of-the-month emphasis but their archives are great.


----------



## W.C. Dean (Jul 22, 2020)

My mother has her own subscription or two but I personally have:

New Horizons (OPC) 
And only because it's free for members.


----------



## Minh (Jul 22, 2020)

Another good place where you can get previous issues is the Gospel Standard Magazine, which is affiliated with Particular Baptist. Here's link: https://www.gospelstandard.org.uk/Magazines/Downloads


----------



## B.L. (Jul 22, 2020)

Minh said:


> Free Grace Broadcaster by Chapel Library



I used to receive these from Chapel Library. What a wonderful ministry they run!



PreservedKillick said:


> Garden and Gun





jwithnell said:


> _Garden and Gun_ (the ultimate southern magazine)



Pretty neat. I was unaware of this publication until just now. This might be fun to check out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 22, 2020)

White Horse Inn.
Others bug me to no end via email.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 23, 2020)

I would not put this forth as any way authoritative. It's only the subscriptions that I have accrued over the years. But I would recommend them all, both to the beliver and the minister. . .

The Banner of Truth Magazine (monthly)
Tabletalk Magazine (monthly)
The Banner of Sovereign Grace Truth (bimonthly)
The Free Grace Broadcaster (quarterly)
The Trinitarian Bible Society Quarterly Record (quarterly)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Jul 23, 2020)

_Baked Ham Monthly
National Sarcasm Society Quarterly
Bulletin of the American Association of Pavement Measurers
Journal of the Society for the Promotion of Ice Cream Headaches_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Josh Williamson (Jul 23, 2020)

Sword and Trowel - https://www.metropolitantabernacle.org/Articles/Spurgeon-s-Sword-and-Trowel/Subscribe 

Reformation Today - https://reformation-today.org/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taylor (Jul 23, 2020)

I subscribe to the Westminster Confession of Faith and Catechisms.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Logan (Jul 23, 2020)

The Confessional Presbyterian (seriously surprised that's not on everyone's list here!)
The Reformed Presbyterian Witness (RPCNA)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 23, 2020)

Logan said:


> The Confessional Presbyterian (seriously surprised that's not on everyone's list here!)



Me too on both counts.


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Jul 23, 2020)

Most of my subscriptions are actually Christian YouTube channels, but I do subscribe to

Tablet Talk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack K (Jul 23, 2020)

I have all kinds of issues, but no subscriptions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TylerRay (Jul 23, 2020)

Cigars International catalog
Pipes and Cigars catalog

I think that's about it.


----------



## PaulCLawton (Jul 23, 2020)

B.L. said:


> Greetings Friends,
> 
> I thought it would be interesting to see what folks have print subscriptions to.
> 
> ...



Christian Renewal (I joke that it comes with membership vows in a URCNA church in Ontario)
Modern Reformation (ready to let it lapse)
Comment
National Review (Kindle)
World (Kindle)
First Things (Kindle)
World Teen
Open Windows
Claremont Review of Books
Maclean's
Banner of Sovereign Grace Truth


----------



## W.C. Dean (Jul 23, 2020)

Logan said:


> The Confessional Presbyterian (seriously surprised that's not on everyone's list here!)
> The Reformed Presbyterian Witness (RPCNA)


Ah, good sir. You forget that one requires funds for the CP.


----------



## B.L. (Jul 23, 2020)

TylerRay said:


> Cigars International catalog
> Pipes and Cigars catalog
> 
> I think that's about it.



Ah, yes. I receive these as well. I just tossed the recent P&C catalog a few days ago. My cellar/humidor is well stocked, so I generally toss them after giving a quick flip. I almost stumbled with the limited run MacBaren Stockton Spun Cut that SP offered though - thankfully it sold out and the temptation is gone. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 23, 2020)

W.C. Dean said:


> Ah, good sir. You forget that one requires funds for the CP.



Right. Works out to something like a frozen bean burrito per month.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## B.L. (Jul 23, 2020)

PaulCLawton said:


> Modern Reformation (ready to let it lapse)



I used to subscribe to this for a few years and let it lapse as well.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 23, 2020)

A nice bean burrito. I would point out, it takes funds to create the thing too. 


W.C. Dean said:


> Ah, good sir. You forget that one requires funds for the CP.





VictorBravo said:


> Right. Works out to something like a frozen bean burrito per month.


----------



## W.C. Dean (Jul 23, 2020)

Oh I am not wishing it was free. That would be idiotic. My point was I do not have a job and magazines are not usually high on my list of priorities.


----------



## JimmyH (Jul 23, 2020)

Washington Times (daily online)

National Review (online & print)


----------



## Jo_Was (Jul 23, 2020)

The Wildlife Society's Wildife Professional magazing is probably the only print thing I receive and even that is more a perk of being a part of the organization. But I tend to leech off of people who also get The Orianne Society magazine, and whatever other nature type magazine I can hoard for my classroom.

Mostly subscribed to email/online subscriptions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chuckd (Jul 23, 2020)

Comment Magazine


----------



## Nate (Jul 23, 2020)

The Confessional Presbyterian
Modern Reformation (also letting it lapse this year)
The Standard Bearer
The Beacon Lights
Sword and Shield
The New Atlantis
The Scientist
Nautilus


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 23, 2020)

The Confessional Presbyterian, Puritan Reformed Theological Journal, Mid-America Theological Journal, Westminster Theological Journal, New Horizons, Ordained Servant. 

Ones I wish I had (but can't afford atm): Wall Street Journal, Unio Cum Christo, Modern Reformation, National Review.


----------



## Nebrexan (Jul 23, 2020)

Just three: Tabletalk, WORLD Magazine, and the local newspaper.


----------



## B.L. (Jul 23, 2020)

greenbaggins said:


> Unio Cum Christo



Very cool. I was unaware of this one and just looked it up.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PezLad (Jul 24, 2020)

CMI magazine. Creation science mag. Do folks concern themselves with creation/evolution paradigm. It’s an important front, specially since HS studs dismiss God out of hand because of evolution.We came from monkeys, ergo God don’t exist!What.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Jul 24, 2020)

PezLad said:


> CMI magazine. Creation science mag. Do folks concern themselves with creation/evolution paradigm. It’s an important front, specially since HS studs dismiss God out of hand because of evolution.We came from monkeys, ergo God don’t exist!What.



I use to subscribe to Answers from AiG. The subject of creation / evolution is very important.


----------



## mgkortus (Jul 24, 2020)

_Expositor Magazine
The Confessional Presbyterian
The Standard Bearer
Beacon Lights_


----------



## B.L. (Jul 24, 2020)

mgkortus said:


> Bean Lights



What is "Bean Lights"? I tried to run a search to learn more and got a bunch of stuff on LED lights and L.L. Bean. Lol.


----------



## mgkortus (Jul 24, 2020)

B.L. said:


> What is "Bean Lights"? I tried to run a search to learn more and got a bunch of stuff on LED lights and L.L. Bean. Lol.



Bean Lights is a typo. The magazine is Beacon Lights. It is a magazine primarily for the young people of the Protestant Reformed Churches.








Beacon Lights


Protestant Reformed Youth Magazine




beaconlights.org

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

